
"Nomic" - a game in which changing the rules is a move - michael_nielsen
http://www.earlham.edu/~peters/writing/nomic.htm#initial%20set
======
akuhn
See also Universalis

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universalis> <http://www.indie-
rpgs.com/ramshead/>

------
thorax
I miss Nomic. I played a few games of it back in, wow, 1995?

There were a good number of people playing online versions like Ackanomic and
Internomic.

Great game with lots of high-level cleverness.

------
bct
I'd love to be able to come up with something like Nomic in which the rules
are expressed in a programming language.

I suspect it would be incredibly cumbersome, but it's on my list of things to
try.

~~~
0x44
Here are two code nomics you might enjoy:

<http://nomic.info/perlnomic/>
<http://groups.google.com/group/ecmanomic/web/getting-started>

------
rms
Pure Nomic works really well as a geek drinking game, try it.

------
nazgulnarsil
interesting, immediately reveals the flaws of democracy.

------
STHayden
reminds me of Flux

------
TrevorJ
Hey look, it's congress!

